# Duprasi/Fat Tailed Gerbils



## Cuddy (Dec 8, 2010)

We are planning to get 2 male Duprasi in a few months time. I would really love to hear from any Duprasi owners or breeders about their experiences or advice about these little fellas. 

A little background about our family! We are used to having Russian Dwarf Hamsters, but sadly our little men have passed away recently at the age of 2 and 8 months (Ronnie & Reggie RIP). They lived together until they were 2 and then we had to separate them as one started attacking the other. We also own a delightful little black Pug called Nelly (21 months) who loved the hammies very much!

We were thinking about 2 male Duprais but does it matter if they are Algerian or Egyptian? What are the females like? We would like to be able to handle them every day, so I guess it's important that we get them when they are quite young.

Any suggestions on gerbilariums also appreciated.

Lastly, does anyone know a breeder around the Bedford, Northampton, Milton Keynes area? They do occasionally have Duprasi in at Brunos Pet Store in Northampton, but I might prefer to get them from a breeder.

Thanks :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Well, they are pretty solitary for one.......... Will add more tomorrow when I'm more awake.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Cuddy said:


> We are planning to get 2 male Duprasi in a few months time. I would really love to hear from any Duprasi owners or breeders about their experiences or advice about these little fellas.
> 
> A little background about our family! We are used to having Russian Dwarf Hamsters, but sadly our little men have passed away recently at the age of 2 and 8 months (Ronnie & Reggie RIP). They lived together until they were 2 and then we had to separate them as one started attacking the other. We also own a delightful little black Pug called Nelly (21 months) who loved the hammies very much!
> 
> ...


Ive got 5 but they dont all live together as they are quite solitary and only come together for breeding.
I find tanks or zoozone type cages with the narrow wire tops are the best for keeping them in as they are quite clumsy and not great climbers.
The males get bigger and are more cuddly but if either sex are handled from very young they both make great pets.
Brunos will be from a rodent farm so you are better off with a private breeder if you can find one.
The babies I have had in the past all made great friendly non biting pets.

Duprasi make excellent pets:flrt:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

*points up* What she said *lol*

My Mojo (who is actually one of Shell's babies) lives in a very large tank with loads of low level things to keep him occupied. I feed him a mixture of gerbil food, dwarf hamster food, and wild bird seed, with some oats thrown in, too. I give him freezedried or live bugs pretty regularly, as well.

Here's some house pictures (although, it's changed since then... I move things about with each clean out)


----------



## Cuddy (Dec 8, 2010)

Love the pics and the set up. Would you not recommend to males together then? I could house them separately but wondered how they might feel if they could see each other as the tanks would probably be side by side (as that is where my "space" is!

If anyone knows of any southern or midlands breeders I would be happy to travel.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

They shouldn't be housed together, no, but it'd be ok if they can see eachother. I'm sure Shell's can see eachother. And I am due to take on at least one more and Mojo will be able to see her.


----------



## arwen (Jan 9, 2008)

Hi, i breed them am in birmingham area, have 2 girls ready now and a litter just born 4 days ago , and as everone said they fight alot even girls so best housed alone or maybe 2 sisters brought up togeter but would still need to be kept a close watch that they don't start fighting 
I use loads of bedding so they can burrow down a bit and give them a sand bath to roll in 

Suzanne


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

I keep Mojo on play sand.... He enjoys flinging it around  Also, it's easier to clean, cuz you don't have to throw it out, just sift it for poo and "bits", since dups don't wee a whole lot (being desert animals)


----------



## MidnightStud (Dec 5, 2009)

I have kept and bred Dups for quite a while now and they make fantastic pets.

They are very social creatures and if given the right environment they will live well together. Obviously you do have to be prepared for fall outs should they happen.

I found the females are much more dominant, and usually dont do well in same sex pairs/groups. Males seem to be fine if brought up together. I currently have a father/son pair who are inseparable. I have also had a groups of 4 males with no problems. Mixed sex colonies also work but of course you will get babies, so that is a whole set of different problems. My first two litters from from a colony and I had no issues. Infact in all the time I have been keeping Dups I have had no fights.

The key for me is space. The cages I have used for more than 1 Dup are big, the male pair I currently have are in a 40" guinea pig cage (enclosed plastic type). I wouldnt want to confine them further as I think that would cause fights. The other thing for keeping the peace is smell - when I clean out I have to do it in parts so not everything is cleaned/washed at the same time, this leaves in their scent so dominace is already established. But I do this for all my group animals.

My lot have all be sweet natured. I have had rescues, one from a 'rodent farm' and the rest from breeders and none have been nasty natured. They just love being handled


----------



## slimy_critters (Oct 2, 2006)

*fat tailed gerbils*

lol i got mine from brunos as some of their animals are in such a sorry state i get them to rehabilitate, some of there mice have real nasty skin problems!! although they said they can be housed together i have had to separate them due to fighting! they are now much happier, they are amazing creatures very tame and loving. they now have a great home with me! i plan to dust bath them twice a week and they love their meal worms to!


----------

